# FV-1 USB Dev SPDT switch question



## Jbanks (Apr 25, 2019)

I don’t think the build docs for the FV-1 USB version is out, so I want to make sure I have the correct SPDT switch. It should be a SPDT On-Off-On version correct? I believe this is the same as the previous version. 


Also, anybody else want a place to chat for FV-1 development/coding/basics? It would be nice to have a dedicated thread to FV-1 show and tell. 

Thanks in advance!
James


----------



## Robert (Apr 25, 2019)

That's correct, SPDT On/Off/On.   

I'll create a forum category for FV-1 stuff, been meaning to do that for a while now anyway.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> That's correct, SPDT On/Off/On.
> 
> I'll create a forum category for FV-1 stuff, been meaning to do that for a while now anyway.



That would be awesome!


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 25, 2019)

Sweet.  I think that’s a great idea too! Hopefully I’ll have mine wired up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 26, 2019)

Good lord, that was a LOT harder than I thought. The square part was super easy, I drilled a 1/2” hole and used a triangle file to flatten out the hole. Overcut it a smidge but good enough. Now for the disaster part, the SPDT switch so that it puts the USB as close as possible to the enclosure wall. I forgot about the screw channel in the corner!! So all my measurements kind of fell apart after that. 

Way too many drilled holes later, I got it close enough, and even that is still about a 1/4 inside the enclosure, but still usable. I need a little mini plate to cover the hole. I do like the placement so I can kick it left or right with my foot to switch modes.  

But it works and sounds great. I’ll post a build report once I cover the hole and put knobs on it. Sounds awesome with the D3lay EEPROM thrown in for testing.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 27, 2019)

I like the robot.     I've had to make adjustments to enlarge switch and pot holes in a case because I did not allow enough room for the screw mounts in the inside corners of an enclosure.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 27, 2019)

Here are a few pics of mine.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## zgrav (Apr 27, 2019)

have you been able to modify some programs using spincad?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 27, 2019)

zgrav said:


> have you been able to modify some programs using spincad?



Honestly not yet. I had some issues running it on Windows 10 and didn't get back around to messing around it.


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 27, 2019)

zgrav said:


> have you been able to modify some programs using spincad?


I’m going to work on editing/modding stuff next. Spent a long time reading different software and styles. SpinCAD sounds like one that comes up a lot.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 27, 2019)

Jbanks said:


> I’m going to work on editing/modding stuff next. Spent a long time reading different software and styles. SpinCAD sounds like one that comes up a lot.


Yeah much easier to use with graphical interface. But I guess it depends on how well you are versed with programming languages.


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 27, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Yeah much easier to use with graphical interface. But I guess it depends on how well you are versed with programming languages.


Almost none, unless HTML counts. Lol. But it’s a good place to learn to start. It looks like there’s a fairly small vocabulary of code and commands (less than a 100??), so it should come together with some practice and lots of YouTube and forum reading!


----------

